# Who is going to CigarFest?



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

I was just wondering who is going to CigarFest on May 5th. It would be nice to see a bunch of the brothers from CS there.


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

Me & three buds from CT.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

My wife and i will be there!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I think there are one or two people here.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74236


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

My wife and I will be there; should be getting in late afternoon..


----------

